
Bubble Quietly Burst for Overvalued Unicorns - chollida1
https://www.bloomberg.com/gadfly/articles/2017-05-04/tech-bubble-quietly-burst-for-overvalued-startups-like-cloudera
======
frik
The article mentions this article: "Why Cloudera’s IPO Pricing Isn’t As Bad As
It Looks": [http://fortune.com/2017/04/25/cloudera-ipo-down-
valuation/](http://fortune.com/2017/04/25/cloudera-ipo-down-valuation/)

[https://finance.yahoo.com/chart/CLDR](https://finance.yahoo.com/chart/CLDR)

